# Cichlid QuestionS !



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

55 Gallon. -- 1. Jack Dempsey.
1. Green Terror.

Will this work ? ^

Also...........

30 Gallon. -- 1. Firemouth
1. Pink Conv.

Will this work ^ ?

Thanks your replies will help me out alot !


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

dont forget that you also have goldfish and barbs in your 55


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know about the fish but could you post a pick of your tank in the avitar? I would love to see it full size.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

yes i will as soon as i take a picture.

but good mike does this sound better ?

55. - Jack dempsey.

30 - green terror & lep. pleco.

30 - firemouth & claw frog.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

the GT will need at least a 55 gallon tank, they CAN get up to 10+ inches. So the 30 is too small. The way i see it, you dont have room for both the JD and the GT in your tanks. You should either get one larger tank (or temp tank if they are still small), or find one a new home. Now that i think about it, a female GT or JD would probably be okay in a 4-foot 40 gallon. Untill you can invest in one, though, the situation is not good. How big are both fish?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nelson, we've spent a great deal of time explaining all of this to them in chat. More of a never ending circle. :/


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

2inches. GT. 3inches JD


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Well thats good. They have a bit of time before they are big enough to deplete each others territory, and it will give you a few months to work out the solution. I really touched on your possible solutions in my last post, so please refer to that for info.


----------

